# underground natural gas line



## Ralph Smith

Burksee said:


> Hey Ralph, I was thinking about doing the same thing, until..... My neighbor up north used propane for many years until this summer. He ended up taking the time this past summer to run natural gas from the house to the garage. Stated at the time he did his propane seemed/was easier until he had to start dealing with those hundred pounders on a more frequent basis. He started to spend more time up there and uses a lot more gas which meant dealing with it much more often. This summer he pulled a permit from the township, I helped him with the trenching which would have been most of the labor, he had a plumber come out who ran copper end to end (*who also said that was code up there.) and now has a never ending supply of gas! (well, as long as he pays the bill! :yikes: :lol
> 
> Anyhow, that's what I'll be doing this coming year for mine....


Yeah, I thought about the tank thing. I don't do enough work in garage to keep it heated all the time though, and in future may go to wood stove. Usually just butcher deer and a little tinkering here and there. If I had a full time year round functionable garage, the boss will have me never ending work to do:lol:


----------

